# chopsticks



## ynot1985 (Aug 18, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can buy a nice pair of chopsticks?

Bit embarrassed to admit that as a Chinese people, my chopstick skills are rubbish so I want to improve.

I thought a nice pair of chopsticks would encourage me to use it more

looking at any exotic woods like ebony or even bones/silver, etc

Thanks


----------



## chinacats (Aug 18, 2016)

Hit up Mark at BurlSource...he's done quite a few pairs in the past with exotic woods...


----------



## katana110 (Aug 18, 2016)

where are chinese &#65292;where are chopsticks&#65281;china town&#12290;chinese supermarket&#65281;


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 18, 2016)

Korin has the best lacquer ware chopsticks.


----------



## SousVideLoca (Aug 18, 2016)

chinacats said:


> Hit up Mark at BurlSource...he's done quite a few pairs in the past with exotic woods...



Confirmed! Got a nice pair from him ages ago, and they're awesome.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 18, 2016)

They're ok.


----------



## rami_m (Aug 18, 2016)

Aren't you going to Japan in October ?


----------



## WingKKF (Aug 18, 2016)

Handmade and very nice: http://www.japanchopsticks.com/. I'm Chinese and I used to hold chopsticks in a non-standard way until college where I ironically learned how to hold it correctly from a Japanese roommate. It's really not that hard once you decide to do it right and the proper form does have some advantage in how well you can grip food.


----------



## jessf (Aug 18, 2016)

Chopstick designs differ across asia. Most i see around here are chinese, thai and vietnamese. I see a few japanese but only in Toronto.

Point being, length, shape, texture can differ so it might help you if you knew what you preferred.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 18, 2016)

The best chopstix imo to learn to use are Korean...metal and very slender...if you can use them then you can use any fairly well...coming from a non-Asian


----------



## schanop (Aug 18, 2016)

I would also suggest that for practising chopsticks kungfu, try using long chopsticks for your cooking, picking, turning, stirring food etc.

Also try moribashi for plating food as well.

There are a number of fancy chopsticks on eBay, silver, plated silver, metal, decorated wood etc.


----------



## Castalia (Aug 18, 2016)

These are for the discerning gentleman. Marked all the way down to $175 from $350.


----------



## Talim (Aug 18, 2016)

I actually like those plain bamboo ones you get at Japanese restaurant.


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 18, 2016)

rami_m said:


> Aren't you going to Japan in October ?



yeah but I was looking some made from exotic materials.. but good point, I might look at it when I'm there if I still have any money left..


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 18, 2016)

Korean ones as in the metal one?

my fingers always hurt when I use the heavier metal one and I can never work out if I'm just weak or they are meant to be used differently to the chinese one


chinacats said:


> The best chopstix imo to learn to use are Korean...metal and very slender...if you can use them then you can use any fairly well...coming from a non-Asian


----------



## chinacats (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes, metal, slender and flat, but not heavy...if you can use them I swear any chopsticks become child's play. I could be very wrong (again, I'm very white) but I use them all the same...I have like twenty pair of different styles with different tips, only ones I don't like are the ones you have to separate in Chinese restaurants...


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 18, 2016)

Castalia said:


> These are for the discerning gentleman. Marked all the way down to $175 from $350.



That is quite depressing.


----------



## panda (Aug 19, 2016)

i've never even thought to look at different chopsticks, have always used korean metal ones or disposables. 
i like those triangle ones listed on the japstix site. wonder if you can get it in ho wood?


----------



## Talim (Aug 19, 2016)

All about chopsticks [video]https://youtu.be/DibeocJRzXw?list=PLQLLygaAKRJ6q6-ZDabnxo-XEcDncTNTR[/video]


----------



## rami_m (Aug 19, 2016)

ynot1985 said:


> yeah but I was looking some made from exotic materials.. but good point, I might look at it when I'm there if I still have any money left..



Mate I saw all kinds when I went there. Kappabashi street and all the way up to the ginza department stores. All kinds of material/prices. Have a look first


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 19, 2016)

My 2 cents... On several trips to Viet Nam, we've bought "exotic" chopsticks because they appealed visually. There are many extraordinary designs and materials to entice. There are also very intricate carved boxes for holding/displaying them. In the main, the fancier the chopsticks, the less utilitarian they were over time. Perhaps we were shopping mid-range and not the truly exquisite examples of the craft. Over time, I have become a fan of the simpler designs - even plain bamboo as practical and sustainable implements. I do enjoy the finer, thinner designs from Japan and Korea and think they add an elegance to dining.

A note on metal ones... I liked the look of some stain-less steel* ones I saw in a VN department store. I'm European but my wife is Vietnamese and she advised me against them. Typically, I ignored her advice and bought them. They turned out to be very impractical with hot foods - heat transference was diabolical leaving them only suitable for lukewarm or cold dishes.

* - pretty sure they don't come in high carbon steel but if they do, this forum will unearth them. :wink:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 19, 2016)

i'm a full time chopstick chinese person. grew up using them. i can pick up an icecube. hehe

not once in my life have i or anyone around me said, "hey, my eating sticks need to be FANCY"  it might be the most vanilla-white bread tool in my kitchen. i buy the big packs of bamboo ones, and use them for everything. holding up tomato seedlings--> poking holes in things.

if someone sucks with chopsticks. the bamboo ones are the ones to go with. they are grippy. i hate the plastic one, but can appreciate how much easier they are to clean, and keep clean - especially in some hole-in-the-wall chinese food joint. (napkin with hand sanitizer wipe..just in case)

i can appreciate how some of you can buy and use custom sticks, but it's not for me. i'd buy a custom garden shovel before i went fancywood chopsticks.


----------



## bryan03 (Aug 19, 2016)

http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/chopstick-master-version-2.html

DIY ...


----------



## Castalia (Aug 19, 2016)

That is a very neat jig. I like it. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## bryan03 (Aug 19, 2016)

i know :/ i want one ...


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 19, 2016)

bryan03 said:


> http://www.bridgecitytools.com/default/chopstick-master-version-2.html
> 
> DIY ...


Love the idea and wouldn't even mind one if I had the room... assuming I could use the thing properly and not end up with skewers or toothpicks. I think you could make very individual & attractive presents. However, I'm with @boomchakabowwow - I'd probably stick to the functionality, versatility and sustainability of bamboo for most of my chopstick needs.

But what really gets my juices flowing is idea that if someone can design a jig for chopsticks, where's the wa handle jig? Come on engineers... does it give you any inspiration? James perhaps? Need some crowdfunding? I'm in! :biggrin:


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 3, 2016)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm a full time chopstick chinese person. grew up using them. i can pick up an icecube. hehe
> 
> not once in my life have i or anyone around me said, "hey, my eating sticks need to be FANCY"  it might be the most vanilla-white bread tool in my kitchen. i buy the big packs of bamboo ones, and use them for everything. holding up tomato seedlings--> poking holes in things.
> 
> ...



Well I appreciated your input!


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Sep 3, 2016)

https://www.toshoknifearts.com/shop/accessories/konosuke-ebony-moribashi-saya


----------

